# Hyundai Fortune On Fire



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
The container vessel Hyundai Fortune got help from a Dutch frigate HMS "De Zeven Provincien" in the Gulf of Aden on Tuesday; The frigate saw huge smoke cloud coming out from a vessel and went at once in her direction, and as they arrived, they noticed a huge gap on BB side of the Hyundai Fortune.Lots of burning containers drifted around, and heavy explosions continued from the ship.The crew[27] was saved by 2 speedboats from the frigate, earlier 1 member was taken off by a heli and was send to the ships hospital, his condition is stable at the moment. 
The HMS is the only vessel that could provide some help, as she trades in the Gulf of Aden[Yemen and Somalia] for TASK FORCE 150 which is Maritime part of Operation Enduring Freedom, now directed by the Dutch Government.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hyundai Fortune
Flag; Panama Call Sign; 3FLG6
IMO Number; 9112272
Owners and Operators; Hyundai Merchant Marine Co. Ltd
Built; 1996, Ulsan
Tonnage; 64054 GRT Capacity; 5551 TEU

Latest info indicates all aft of, and including, accommodation now ablaze.
Up to 90 containers blown over side, with 5 mile trail of debris.
Svitzer Wijsmuller engaged on Open Form, as salvors.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

exsailor said:


> Hyundai Fortune
> Flag; Panama Call Sign; 3FLG6
> IMO Number; 9112272
> Owners and Operators; Hyundai Merchant Marine Co. Ltd
> ...


Ahoy,
Here a link to their latest news[Svitzer Wijsmuller]

http://www.wijsmullersalvage.nl/latestnews.php


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

Reports are that she has now sunk


----------



## portagent (Mar 21, 2006)

*Hyundai Fortune*

there are rumours that she sunk. 

www.tradewinds.no reports that she sunk, while neither authorities in Yemen nor salvage company Wijsmuller officially confirmed up to now.

Please remeber containercarrier HANJIN PENNSYLVANIA, which was on fire for
nearly one week in the Indian Ocean in 2004 (?) or 2005 and kept afloat.

If she is really a total loss this seems to be biggest containership that ever sunk. She has a capacity of about 5.500 TEU.

Luckily all crew saved.

best regards
Klaus


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

It is the Yemeni News that have said she has sunk, but this has not been confirmed yet. I agree, she should stay afloat for a wihile but we do not know what is in those containers and the fire looks serious!


----------



## portagent (Mar 21, 2006)

*Hyundai Fortune*

(obviously) a spokesman from Hyundai has confirmed that she is still afloat and that salvage tugs should have arrived today - late afternoon.


----------



## portagent (Mar 21, 2006)

*Hyundai Fortune*

traced a link in a German newspaper with eight photos.

check out here :

http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/new...yundai-fortune/fg-schiff-brand-hyundai-220306


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

*Hyundai Fortune update*

Appears Svitzer Wijsmuller are making progress. Latest update available on www.wijsmullersalvage.nl


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here some piccies of her:

http://www.wijsmullersalvage.nl/newsroom/newsgallery/hyunday_fortuna.php


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Excellent thread guys.
Thanks for flagging it up Ruud. (Applause)


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

The Wisjmuller site dated 17/4 states that the Hyundai Fortune has berthed alongside in Salalah Oman and discharge commenced at 10.25. An amazing achievement. That is probably why they are the best.
Hawkey01 (Applause)


----------

